# LG KM900 Arena



## el barto (16. April 2009)

Habe das Handy in der Werbung gesehen und finde es klingt recht interessant. Besonders der Touchscreen soll ähnlich gut zu bedienen sein wie beim iPhone oder iPod Touch. 

Gibt es schon erste Tests? Oder hat das teil gar schon wer von euch und kann etwas dazu berichten?

Bin sehr interessiert, da ich mir etwa im August ein neues Handy zulegen kann (alter Vertrag läuft aus). Soll unbedingt eins mit Touchscreen sein, aber mein iPod Touch hat mich zu sehr verwöhnt 

Habe schon viele Modelle angetestet (viele von Samsung, Nokia 5800 oder auch das HTC) aber niemals eine nur annährend so angenehme und schönen Touchscreen wie bei Apple vorgefunden. Insbesonder die Beschleunigung usw. ist bisher immer um weiten schlechter gewesen.

Das HP soll aber auf ähnlicher Technologie basieren, wovon ich mir eine gleichwertigen Bedienung versprechen würde. 
Und das bei einem Handy, was man auch ohne Vertragsbindung kaufen kann, in allen Netzen nutzen kann und auch nicht an T-Mobile gefesselt ist (welche ja für einen Schüler zu teuer sind)

Was haltet ihr von dem Teil?

Postet mal bitte Infos, Tests usw. 

Hoffe es gibt noch nichts dazu, aber die SuFu spuckte nichts aus.

mfg el barto

edit: hier mal der Link zur LG-Page
ARENA - It's Playtime


----------



## slayerdaniel (16. April 2009)

LG KM 900 Arena: Ausgepackt und ausprobiert - Video | Xonio - Handys im Test


----------



## Hard-Wer? (17. April 2009)

Hi!

Also ich bin seit 4 Tagen stolzer Besitzer eines solchen Teils. Es sieht Klasse aus, ist etwas schwer, Akku hält wenn man die ersten Tage damit ständig rumspielt nur bis abends aber alles in allem ein Geiles Teil.

Das einzige, was mich stört, ist dass man beim Browser kein Mauszeiger hat. Ich spiele gerne Browsergames und kann mit dem Handy keine Kreis-captcha`s anklicken  (das sind die Bilder, wo man in den geöffneten Kreis klicken muss)

Ein weiterer Vorteil is, dass Google Maps vorinstalliert ist und keine weitere GPS- Navi Software bebraucht wird. Gut dabei: Das Handy läd sich Teilkarten aus dem Internet und ist nicht ständig verbunden. Wenn allerdings kein Handy empfang ist oder keine UMTS verfügbar, dann dauert das herunterladen der Karte ewig oder geht gar nicht und es muss die Route neu berechnet werden.

Hoffe ich konnte weiter helfen!


----------



## el barto (17. April 2009)

Schön, das es sogar schon erste "live" Erfahrungen gibt 

Habe dann mal eine Frage, die mir weder die Tests noch die Werbung beantworten konnte.

Inwiefern funktioniert der Touchscreen? Laut meinen Informationen basiert er zwar auf der gleichen Technik wieder von Apple auch, was aber nur bedeutet, dass er sehr sensibel auf Berührung reagiert. 

Aber bietet diese Handy einen ähnlichen Beschleunigungseffekt wie das iPhone? Insbesondere wenn man durch längere Listen scrollt. (Telefonbuch, Musik usw.)

@ Hard-Wer? ist dir vielleicht der Vergleich zu den Apple-geräten möglich? Ware nett wenn du die Unterschiede oder Gemeinsamkeiten in Sachen Bedienung aufzeigen könntest.

mfg el barto


----------

